# clutch stays on floor



## Rise_of_the_machine8 (Jan 10, 2005)

My Clutch pedal stays on the floor after my foot lets it up anyone know what i need to change to get it up and running again


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Rise_of_the_machine8 said:


> My Clutch pedal stays on the floor after my foot lets it up anyone know what i need to change to get it up and running again


my thought would be throw out bearing locked up. i may not be sure on this but thats my guess you could buy a whole clutch kit that comes with throw out bearing, clutch, and pressure plate.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

could be the clutch cable broken the throw out bearing came off the fork or the fork broke.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

dont go nuts yet and but an entire clutch kit ... wut were u doing when it happened? were u driving normally or pushing ur car? Have u popped the hood yet?
The same thing happened to me about a year ago, i was driving home from my friends house and suddenly my clutch just wouldnt come off of the floor. So I slowed down and the bastard stalled really hard but I was stopped @ least. My dad and I ended up towing to to AAMCO on the back of my parents minivan (an expiereience I could have lived without!). 
long story short an 650 bucks later, a bracket holding the clutch cable snapped and was pulling down the clutch cable (so the clutch wouldnt come off the floor but wouldnt engage) and I had a snapped tranny fork. I would personally leave the tranny work to a professional but idk wut ur situation is, but the bracket would have been simple.
Check b4 u freak out, the bracket is simple to fix, the part is something like 5 bucks ... mayb 10
btw the way AAMCO diagnosed the broken fork if u wanted to know was they could push the clutch about 5 times b4 the pedal would stick to the floor
good luck
:cheers: -Pete-


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

This is kinda a funny story, but just the other day, I had to stop cause I saw a 200sx se-r which appeared to be broken down on the side of the road. So I stopped to help. It was a 97, and I love the color, its the burnt orange.
Well anyways, it was this young girl and she said her clutch seemed to be messed up, the pedal would just go all the way to the floor, and you had to pull it back up. Well after a little bit of examination, the problem was that the clutch cable had become detached from the pedal, I think the bindings of the cable broke off or something. I tried to temp fix it, but there was just not enough room to work on that without taking the pedal off. So she called her dad and he came and towed it for her. So even though having a problem with your clutch seems like a major issue, I'm sure this particular problem wouldnt cost too much to fix.


----------



## Rise_of_the_machine8 (Jan 10, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> dont go nuts yet and but an entire clutch kit ... wut were u doing when it happened? were u driving normally or pushing ur car? Have u popped the hood yet?
> The same thing happened to me about a year ago, i was driving home from my friends house and suddenly my clutch just wouldnt come off of the floor. So I slowed down and the bastard stalled really hard but I was stopped @ least. My dad and I ended up towing to to AAMCO on the back of my parents minivan (an expiereience I could have lived without!).
> long story short an 650 bucks later, a bracket holding the clutch cable snapped and was pulling down the clutch cable (so the clutch wouldnt come off the floor but wouldnt engage) and I had a snapped tranny fork. I would personally leave the tranny work to a professional but idk wut ur situation is, but the bracket would have been simple.
> Check b4 u freak out, the bracket is simple to fix, the part is something like 5 bucks ... mayb 10
> ...


New clutch was put in last august i can push the clutch pedal in about 5 times before it starts to stick...i'll probably take it to my mechanic 2day after work and get it checked out...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Rise_of_the_machine8 said:


> New clutch was put in last august i can push the clutch pedal in about 5 times before it starts to stick...i'll probably take it to my mechanic 2day after work and get it checked out...


Adjust the cable first and get the correct amount of free play and see if it goes away.
Next simplest is to replace the clutch cable.
Then take it in to have it looked at.
I am afraid they will diagnose something its not just to take it in and replace the whole clutch.
Good Luck.....


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

when that happened to my car it cost me 650 bucks but it was all for service, the guy said the parts were about 15 bucks a pop and he would throw em in free.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

IanH said:


> Adjust the cable first and get the correct amount of free play and see if it goes away.
> Next simplest is to replace the clutch cable.
> Then take it in to have it looked at.
> I am afraid they will diagnose something its not just to take it in and replace the whole clutch.
> Good Luck.....


^2x Make sure the cable is adjusted and not broken. Generally, the pedal staying to the floor is an indication that the cable is busted or out of adjustment. Then start checking the expensive stuff.


----------



## amar67 (Apr 17, 2005)

*how to*

how can i adjust the cable and free play can send me details and the direction to do it? it would be great . i have 98 nissan200sx se and i have also clutch problem, when i push it to change the gear it woun't come up all but my gears are changing smoothly. so plz help me


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

El_Presidente said:


> This is kinda a funny story, but just the other day, I had to stop cause I saw a 200sx se-r which appeared to be broken down on the side of the road. So I stopped to help. It was a 97, and I love the color, its the burnt orange.
> Well anyways, it was this young girl and she said her clutch seemed to be messed up, the pedal would just go all the way to the floor, and you had to pull it back up. Well after a little bit of examination, the problem was that the clutch cable had become detached from the pedal, I think the bindings of the cable broke off or something. I tried to temp fix it, but there was just not enough room to work on that without taking the pedal off. So she called her dad and he came and towed it for her. So even though having a problem with your clutch seems like a major issue, I'm sure this particular problem wouldnt cost too much to fix.


your missing the real point to this story
was she hot :thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

amar67 said:


> how can i adjust the cable and free play can send me details and the direction to do it? it would be great . i have 98 nissan200sx se and i have also clutch problem, when i push it to change the gear it woun't come up all but my gears are changing smoothly. so plz help me


There is an adjustment nut at the end of the cable (tranny side), it's right behind the battery if you are looking at it from the front of the car. Loosen the lock nut, adjust so that the arm has 1'8th of freeplay and then tighten the locknut. If you cannot get that much adjustment out of the cable that means it needs to be replaced.


----------

